# The best bit of commuting kit i ever bought was...



## dhd.evans (4 Jan 2019)

Riding in today i thought to myself "God, am i ever so toasty roasty in my Aldi Cycling jacket. What a great bit of kit i got for £20 last ye... no wait, two years ag... no... wait... *6* years ago!!"

What's the best piece of kit you've ever bought for commuting?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2019)

My leggings, which have only just completely gone after 7 years. They were a pair of old Karrimor ones for £6, have done 6 winters plus PBP, LEL and other night rides. Decent value methinks.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (4 Jan 2019)

Quality lights, in my case from Exposure, but other brands are available.

For those old enough to remember bottle dynamos, halogen bulbs or NiCad rechargables, the combination of Li-ion batteries and LEDs transformed commuting in the dark.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2019)

My fixed gear bike. Blooming great for commuting. Shame I was knocked off it too many times.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jan 2019)

Clothing wise, a Gore bikewear windproof jacket which I bought on ebay for £22 about 4 years ago. Otherwise Topeak MTX rack and expandable bag which slides on.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2019)

Wooly gloves for winter. They beat any cycling specific glove hands down.


----------



## mjr (4 Jan 2019)

I'm unsure between:

Tenn Roubaix jacket - windproof front, fleece back. Not completely waterproof so I don't use it on the wettest or coldest winter days, but it's great the rest of the year when a jacket is needed. It was about £15 I think, I don't remember how many years ago and it's only just starting to give up.

Axa Pico 30 lights - bought as a cheapie when trying out dynamo lighting, but it's fine for seeing where I'm going on dark country lanes and it's still going strong 3 or 4 years later, including the bike falling over a few times (usually without me on it!). Again, about £15.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2019)

A pair of winter boots that were not cheap and ?I worried about value for money. They lasted 10 years and kept my feet toasty in the worst of winter commutes.


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Wooly gloves for winter. They beat any cycling specific glove hands down.



Have you got a link? I'm struggling with my fingers this year..


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jan 2019)

My mountain bike, 22 years ago. Now totally transformed into a trusty commuter and pub bike.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Have you got a link? I'm struggling with my fingers this year..


Any real wool gloves you like. None special.
@Old jon is a convert too.


----------



## marshmella (4 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> My leggings, which have only just completely gone after 7 years. They were a pair of old Karrimor ones for £6, have done 6 winters plus PBP, LEL and other night rides. Decent value methinks.


Have to agree. I picked up a pair of Berghaus deluge at none other than sports direct for 27 quid probably 5 years ago. They are non cycling specific but have proved well worth the money on and off the bike.


----------



## Old jon (4 Jan 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Any real wool gloves you like. None special.
> @Old jon is a convert too.



Aye, the convert I am. Anonymous wool gloves from an odd shop in Ripon. I think odd shops are scattered all over the place . . .


----------



## Heigue'r (4 Jan 2019)

A buff,couldn't go without in the colder weather.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2019)

Actually it has to be the Dynamo lights I bought in 2010. Transformed my commuting to a delight with always available lights and no chore of charging lights (or more often forgetting)


----------



## Drago (4 Jan 2019)

Aldi soft shell jacket. Looked good, comfy, and has worn very well. 9 years on and its only now starting to look a bit faded and tired. Quality massively out of proportion with its budget price.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2019)

A bike. It proved invaluable and outlasted that job business.


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Jan 2019)

Rack and top bag, they transformed my commute.


----------



## HLaB (5 Jan 2019)

Probably the 4 pairs of BTwin bib shorts that I got for 50p an excellent pad for the money, the tip off came from here 

I've never bought one but the cloth bags I've used have been great too.


----------



## nickr (6 Jan 2019)

A set of Cateye lights, brought for around £20 6 years ago and still going strong. Incredible battery life of about a year of 35 minute morning and evening commutes. Why anyone would buy a modern rechargeable light with a battery life of about 2 hours beats me.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jan 2019)

Another vote for hub dynamo and lights (B&M) here. No worries about them getting nicked, battery life etc, they just work. All the time.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Actually it has to be the Dynamo lights I bought in 2010. Transformed my commuting to a delight with always available lights and no chore of charging lights (or more often forgetting)



Same here. Buying the commuter with hub dynamo in 2012 was Best Buy ever. Wouldn’t go back to battery lights now at all. 

The upgrade to a B&M lumotec ?? Front stand light would be the next


----------



## sleuthey (6 Jan 2019)

A Zefal DLock that clips onto a mount inside the frame negating the need to untidily wrap a wire lock round the saddle stem or carry a rucksack to put it in.


----------



## keithmac (6 Jan 2019)

Got to be the Gtech for me, nearly 3 years of plodding to work and back with virtually no maintenance (or cleaning!).


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jan 2019)

keithmac said:


> Got to be the Gtech for me, nearly 3 years of plodding to work and back with virtually no maintenance (or cleaning!).
> 
> View attachment 445969



Ooh, i like that. Is it belt drive?


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jan 2019)

This thread might need summarised as a 'Best Commuting Kit starter pack' somewhere!


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> This thread might need summarised as a 'Best Commuting Kit starter pack' somewhere!


Maybe on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-essential-guide-for-new-commuters.56622/ but I'd give it another week for more busy commuters to post.


----------



## johnnyb47 (7 Jan 2019)

Not that i use them for commuting, but my new "flinger" mud guards have been a god send this winter, A cleaner bike (and me) have really helped to keep me going through the wet dirty conditions


----------



## nickAKA (7 Jan 2019)

Early days of winter but sealskinz neoprene gloves. Paid about a tenner for them as a clearance item, pound-for-pound they are THE best bit of bike clothing I've ever bought.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jan 2019)

BBB BWS04 Hardwear overshoes for me, really changed my experience of winter commuting for the better.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> BBB BWS04 Hardwear overshoes for me, really changed my experience of winter commuting for the better.



Aye, they are good. Certainly dry feet even in torrential rain when used with over trousers.


----------



## dhd.evans (7 Jan 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> BBB BWS04 Hardwear overshoes for me, really changed my experience of winter commuting for the better.



Jim, i've had a pair of these BB HeavyDuty overshoes for a while but find them to be absolutely pants in terms of dryness, comfort and durability. I've replaced them at least twice!

Are the BWS04 any better?


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Jim, i've had a pair of these BB HeavyDuty overshoes for a while but find them to be absolutely pants in terms of dryness, comfort and durability. I've replaced them at least twice!
> 
> Are the BWS04 any better?



Mine were new in September 2013 and have lasted many years of winter commuting duties, will keep upper shoes dry for 45 mins in the rain, and are very warm too. They have an outer lining over the neoprene which seems to shrug off the rain. Of course it still gets in around the bottom of the shoe & the top of the socks. I might need to replace them in 2023 at this rate.


----------



## palinurus (7 Jan 2019)

Decent tyres (puncture resistant, any kind will do)
Ortlieb large courier bag- ride any bike to work in any weather and and carry plenty stuff.


----------



## mynydd (7 Jan 2019)

11 - 34 cassette made a big difference to my uphill commute home


----------



## Alwaysbroken (7 Jan 2019)

A car.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2019)

My sandwich box is still going after 15 years.


----------



## keithmac (8 Jan 2019)

dhd.evans said:


> Ooh, i like that. Is it belt drive?



Yep, Gates Carbon Drive. Nice and smooth!.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Jan 2019)

My buff. For such a small and light bit of kit it is brilliant for Autumn right through to late Spring rides and if you miscalculate and get too warm, storage is never a problem.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> My buff. For such a small and light bit of kit it is brilliant for Autumn right through to late Spring rides and if you miscalculate and get too warm, storage is never a problem.




Essential bit of kit for any cyclist.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Jan 2019)

Mudguards (none of those clip-on rubbish) + rack + panniers.
Wind proof jacket (I have Gore, other brands available).
Wind proof gloves (ditto).
Merino hat.
Well maintained bike.
Backup bike.


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> My buff. For such a small and light bit of kit it is brilliant for Autumn right through to late Spring rides and if you miscalculate and get too warm, storage is never a problem.


In winter, I like the ones with a fleece band at one end, giving the options of cloth+fleece around the ears/face, just fleece or just cloth, so you can vary the warmth.


----------



## clf (9 Jan 2019)

Shwalbe Durano plus tyres, still on my first pair with about 3 years of use, probably north of 10000 miles, just one fairy visit courtesy of a big nail that would have gone through anything, I'll get the rest of this winter out of them no problem, bought a pair of new ones for £34 a couple of weeks ago to replace them, other than that it's various bits of Aldi cycling clothes I've had for at least 5 years without any sign of issue.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2019)

clf said:


> Shwalbe Durano plus tyres, still on my first pair with about 3 years of use, probably north of 10000 miles, just one fairy visit courtesy of a big nail that would have gone through anything, I'll get the rest of this winter out of them no problem, bought a pair of new ones for £34 a couple of weeks ago to replace them, other than that it's various bits of Aldi cycling clothes I've had for at least 5 years without any sign of issue.




My commuting tyre of choice.


----------



## mickle (9 Jan 2019)

(*thinks* - there are surprisingly few votes for mudguards on this thread) 

Mudguards.

The realisation I didn't have to dress like a lycra ninja to ride to and fro work. 

Modern tyres. 

Backsweep bars. 

Realising I didn't have to ride at full speed all the time.


----------



## Threevok (9 Jan 2019)

Mirrors - even if I did have to fettle them myself


----------



## furball (14 Jan 2019)

Ron Hill Tracksters bought in my 20s. Not telling you how old I am now.


----------



## straas (14 Jan 2019)

Rack and panniers


----------



## MichaelW2 (16 Jan 2019)

Only one?
Dynohub lights
Sprayway Microlight windproof. I just cant find a replacement.
Paramo Cuzco. Full weight, full zip winter jacket for dry or wet. I cant find a replacement.
On One Mary bars
Ergon cork grips.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2019)

Co2 Inflator

Wins hands down for me


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2019)

Bazzer said:


> My buff. For such a small and light bit of kit it is brilliant for Autumn right through to late Spring rides and if you miscalculate and get too warm, storage is never a problem.




Sorry but what is a buff?


----------



## mjr (20 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Sorry but what is a buff?


Neck tube, snood. "Original Buff" is a brand of them. Www.buff.com


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2019)

mjr said:


> Neck tube, snood. "Original Buff" is a brand of them. Www.buff.com


Thanks mate!


----------



## middleagedspread (21 Jan 2019)

Tough choice. 

I've had some great value out of Lidl's bike clothes over the years, but I can't say any of it was 'the best'.

An Exposure Race rechargeable front light, perhaps, not cheap, but still going strong after 9 years.

A pair of Pearl Izumi lobster mitts/gloves. Expensive overkill if I'd used them in the UK, but absolutely essential in Canada's wintertime when the temperatures drop below -20C.


----------



## biking_fox (22 Jan 2019)

ProvViz Colour Reflective Jacket. Even if it's a bit warm in summer, and an odd cut, it's still the thing to commute in year round.
Rainlegs - non sweaty waterproof covers (not really trousers) for legs
Cheap random chinese light imported - permanent attachment to handlebars, metal body. Can't be nicked and doesn't break. I've had to fettle the lead a couple of times, but still going strong.
Reelights - always there, always on.
2nd bike!


----------



## andystorey (22 Jan 2019)

Another vote for Exposure lights.

I have a Trace and Strada running up front and a Blaze mk1 and TraceR on the rear, plus a Joystick mk13 mounted on my Catlike helmet for the last mile that is down an unlit, off-road track.

Recently had to send the Blaze back for repair. The cost was a very reasonable £20 for a replacement battery and was back on the bike after 3 days. So well pleased with their service.


----------



## confusedcyclist (22 Jan 2019)

A bike?


----------



## iancity (26 Feb 2019)

Proviz reflective jacket, easy. Its ridiculously noticeable how much drivers notice you, compared to any other jacket. Its a bit sweaty, useless at dawn/dusk, but would never ride without it in the dark.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2019)

Ortlieb panniers - waterproof, and protected the bike from some big crashes - didn't do now't for me - anyone want a pair of front roller classics in red.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> A bike?



Tell me more, what is this invention you speak of?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Mar 2019)

disc brakes. previous bike had rim brakes that

chewed through a wheelset each year
were dodgy when very wet, even with decent pads
even cheapo tectro disc brakes don't damage the rim and stop as good in the wet as the dry…


----------



## bladderhead (17 Mar 2019)

Skiing gloves. These days I ride recumbents, but I used to commute on a vintage Claud Butler. An hour each way. I got gloves, but the knuckles got stretched and the palms wore out. Then I discovered skiing gloves. They are made in a clawed shape and the palms are thick suede. I still wear them, even though on a 'bent ordinary gloves would be okay.

If you are in traffic a hub gear is better than Disraeli. Rohloff is the best. Heavy and ear-bleedingly expensive but worth it.


----------



## jowwy (7 Apr 2019)

An E-bike.......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

A map


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2019)

2 things. Rainlegs. I use them all the time in winter as they keep the chill off your legs and keep you dry if its raining. 

Ex military waterproof overmitts off e bay for a tenner. The best bit of cycling/motorcycling kit I have bought I think.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2019)

furball said:


> Ron Hill Tracksters bought in my 20s. Not telling you how old I am now.



Got an original pair and two more modern pairs in black.


----------



## GlenBen (7 May 2019)

A lomo waterproof rucksack, nothing worse than arriving at work with wet clothes to change into.


----------



## Bazzer (7 May 2019)

GlenBen said:


> A lomo waterproof rucksack, nothing worse than arriving at work with wet clothes to change into.



Putting them in a plastic carrier bag sorts that problem and is cheaper.


----------



## GlenBen (7 May 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Putting them in a plastic carrier bag sorts that problem and is cheaper.


I used to do that, but heavy rain always seems to find a way through.


----------



## Notafettler (19 Jan 2020)

keithmac said:


> Yep, Gates Carbon Drive. Nice and smooth!.


Help what is the bit at the back of the gates belt for?
Previous owner doesn't appear to know. Claims he hadn't used the bike much...looking at the bike virtually never would be more accurate!
Also is it in the right position, as in should it be closer?


----------



## keithmac (19 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Help what is the bit at the back of the gates belt for?
> Previous owner doesn't appear to know. Claims he hadn't used the bike much...looking at the bike virtually never would be more accurate!
> Also is it in the right position, as in should it be closer?
> View attachment 501131



Looks like a roller or guide to stop the belt skipping?. I don't have one and don't need one.

I wouldn't have it touching the belt personally!. Does the "roller" next to the belt spin freely?.

I set my belt tension with the Gates App to 60hz and have never had any issues with belt skip/ slip.


----------



## roley poley (19 Jan 2020)

abus granit x plus ,,,brooks b66 both have moved from bike to bike over time comfort and security


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jan 2020)

furball said:


> Ron Hill Tracksters bought in my 20s. Not telling you how old I am now.



I’m going to say 30? But in all honesty well done for avoiding the expanded waistline many of us experience after our 20’s as children come along, blah, blah, blah etc etc.


----------



## rivers (19 Jan 2020)

Bar mitts


----------



## Notafettler (19 Jan 2020)

keithmac said:


> Looks like a roller or guide to stop the belt skipping?. I don't have one and don't need one.
> 
> I wouldn't have it touching the belt personally!. Does the "roller" next to the belt spin freely?.
> 
> I set my belt tension with the Gates App to 60hz and have never had any issues with belt skip/ slip.


Haven't used enough yet. The gates app won't work on my "very" smartphone. I have ridden it a couple of 8 mile off road rides no problems. I will check the roller


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Got an original pair and two more modern pairs in black.


I still wear my Ron Hill gloves bought in 1987, under my normal cycling gloves. I will admit that I have had to sew them a few times (gloves and tarmac not compatible) but they act like a base layer. I`ll have to pass on what happened to my Ron Hill tracksters though.


----------



## keithmac (20 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Haven't used enough yet. The gates app won't work on my "very" smartphone. I have ridden it a couple of 8 mile off road rides no problems. I will check the roller



If the roller doesn't move make sure it never touches the belt!.

You can use a tensioning tool, £20 ish.


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Haven't used enough yet. The gates app won't work on my "very" smartphone. I have ridden it a couple of 8 mile off road rides no problems. I will check the roller



What bike is it?

The Gates installation may be a conversion, so the guide may be a hangover from the original gearing.

Bear in mind the belt is not suitable for full-on off roading.

Even a small piece of grit or few strands of grass on the inside surface can wreck the belt when they are mashed be either of the sprockets.


----------



## Notafettler (20 Jan 2020)

It's a Santos travelmaster definitely not a conversion. They have it as an option on the site. I will be using it off road every time I use it. Bugger may need to change it to chain.


----------



## Notafettler (20 Jan 2020)

keithmac said:


> If the roller doesn't move make sure it never touches the belt!.
> 
> You can use a tensioning tool, £20 ish.


Nice one. Thanks


----------



## Pale Rider (20 Jan 2020)

Notafettler said:


> It's a Santos travelmaster definitely not a conversion. They have it as an option on the site. I will be using it off road every time I use it. Bugger may need to change it to chain.



Top quality bike, although it is designed for touring.

Off road to the extent of cycle paths and very light dirt track should be fine.

Nothing to stop you carrying on as you are, but if the belt does get mashed you will be stranded unless you carry a spare.

I bumped into a couple of Dutch tourists in Scotland on his and her's Travelmasters.

The guy told me they were carrying one spare belt as a compromise.

Not that they were likely to need it for their use.


----------



## Tom B (20 Jan 2020)

I was going to say hydraulic disk brakes. But they came on the bike.

My Alpkit Goudon rolltop bag has to be the best thing i've bought in many a year. While use it for commuting it usually has a bag of wipes, nappies and baby bits as it doubles as a daddy bag, shopping bag and when the little lad was smaller an emergency baby carrier. And to think I was disappointed when it arrived through, yes, through the letterbox.

Other bits and bobs I'm chuffed with are my jet valve inflator thats for me home when I've suffered a puncture and it's been too horrible to fix.

Winter tyres

Winter booties


----------



## Notafettler (20 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Top quality bike, although it is designed for touring.
> 
> Off road to the extent of cycle paths and very light dirt track should be fine.
> 
> ...



It's not a touring bike.....its an expedition bike! Pretentious I know. I have two now, the other one is chain. I have ridden it off road for about 6 years. At the moment with all four panniers full of firewood.....heavy, not good uphill on wet grass or dry for that matter! It has ice spikers on at the moment. So the new (second hand) one is going to have marathon plus mountain bike tyres. The studs will only last two years if I use them throughout the winter AND will start to go through the tyre in the second year.


----------



## Tom B (20 Jan 2020)

I have a second set of wheels for my winter tyres that I only use when it's icy/snowy. Spare studs are available albeit not much use if they're going into the tyre.


----------



## Notafettler (20 Jan 2020)

I use it like this because I get sick of using the electric one with trailer on. Note I can get nice wide tyres on the Santos travelmaster I even had big apple on


----------



## Notafettler (20 Jan 2020)

Tom B said:


> I have a second set of wheels for my winter tyres that I only use when it's icy/snowy. Spare studs are available albeit not much use if they're going into the tyre.




Tons of spare studs given free by Schwalbe uk. I should keep an eye on them and either straighten them or even pull out the ones going through the tyres. They turn sideways before going through. The problem is worse on the electric bike probably due to its take off speed and maybe the trailer isn't helping


----------



## Tom B (20 Jan 2020)

Free from schwalbe is how I got my studs. I tow a trailer but not electric. No issues with them turning or pushing through. Just the odd lost stud. I think Ive got a couple of thousand miles on mine. (Schwalbe Winter not spikers)


----------



## RoadRider400 (20 Jan 2020)

Thick soft drawstring buff which can be fastened over my nose and keep my neck warm at the same time. Best £4 I ever spent.


----------

